# Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro



## Frieder (19. Januar 2017)

In diesem Jahr fahren wir (3 Pers.) das erste mal nach Spanien an den Ebro. Wir haben uns eingemietet bei Oliver  vom 29.April bis zum 8.Mai
Unser Zielfisch ist nicht der Wels, sondern Zander und Barsch. Auch auf den Schwarzbarsch würden wir gerne Angeln.

Nun mein eigentliches Anliegen.
Wer kann mir/uns Tipps zum Fanggerät, Köderwahl und Hotspots geben ?
Was für Klamotten muß man für die Reise mitnehmen ?
Ich denke mal, den Floater kann man zu Hause lassen.....

Über viele gute Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen, damit unser erstes mal Spanien kein Reinfall wird. #h


----------



## plattfisch56 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Fischt ihr am oberen oder unteren
 Stausee,das wäre erstmal wichtig.


----------



## DUSpinner (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Ich würde zuerst mal beim Campbetreiber mich erkundigen...


----------



## bigfish09 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

@Frieder 
Hab Norbert schon viel gesagt. 
Wir sind ab dem 22.4. vor Ort. Auch bei Olli. 
Sehen uns dann. 
Gruß


----------



## Frieder (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*



bigfish09 schrieb:


> @Frieder
> Hab Norbert schon viel gesagt.
> Wir sind ab dem 22.4. vor Ort. Auch bei Olli.
> Sehen uns dann.
> Gruß



Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt....


----------



## Hans52152 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Da gibt es Filme zu.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoVNklQk9_o


----------



## Philipp_do (2. März 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Schick mir mal deine E-Mail per pn dann bekommst du unsere Packliste 
Grüße Philipp


----------



## Frieder (2. März 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Hi Philipp,
vielen Dank, daß Du mich etwas unterstützen möchtest und mir eine Packliste zukommen läßt. #6
Die PN ist unterwegs.


----------



## ElfeIris (4. April 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Hi Frieder!
Grad erst den Post entdeckt..
Wir sind oft bei Oli und ich habe es auch immer auf Zander und Barsche abgesehen.
Ihr habt dort mit Oli alles Richtig gemacht 
Normal ist es auf Zander und Barsch im oberen See besser, zumal ich es dort auch landschaftlich einfach viel schöner finde. 
Ich kann euch nur empfehlen gleich zu Beginn ein Guiding bei Axi zu buchen. Er ist der Zander Spezi dort und seine Guidings einfach nur superklasse. 
Oli wird euch bei eurer Ankunft auch sagen, was grad wo geht.
Falls du noch was wissen magst, melde dich einfach per PN.
Gruß
Iris


----------



## Frieder (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Sind nun schon eine Weile wieder zurück aus Spanien. Aber die Enttäuschung steht uns ins Gesicht geschrieben |gr:. Wir haben sogar den Urlaub zwei Tage früher abgebrochen. Der starke Wind hat es einfach nicht zugelassen, daß wir rausfahren konnten.
Am Tag des Guidings am oberen See hat es so richtig geschüttet...... eigentlich hätten wir uns ja dieses Guiding sparen können.... haben eh nur kleine Fische gefangen.
Und so gings dann auch die ganze Woche. Bei wundervollem Wetter nur kleine Zander gefangen. Nichts mit Barsch und nichts mit Wels. Aber ein haufen Sprit verfahren. |uhoh:
In dieser Woche wurde am unteren See, bzw im Segre wesentlich besser gefangen.
Also Olli gebeten das Boot in den unteren See umzusetzen... hat auch gut geklappt... jedoch konnten wir wegen des starken Sturmes nicht mehr rausfahren... also haben wir uns geeinigt früher nach Hause zu fahren... #c

Wer nach Spanien fährt sollte sich vorher die Preise genau geben lassen... nicht, daß man hinterher noch fast nen Herzschlag oder Schnappatmung bekommt.
Uns wurde dann noch eine Rechnung etwas über 800,- € präsentiert. Boot, Guiding, Angellizenzen .. weiß nicht mehr, was da noch alles drin war. Eine schriftliche Rechnung haben wir leider auch nicht bekommen ...
Jedenfalls haben wir da erstmal kräftig geschluckt. #q
Wer schleppt schon 800 Euronen mit sich rum ... Kartenzahlung wurde nicht akzeptiert.... 
Ach ja und noch etwas... an Maut durch Frankreich und Spanien haben wir an die 300,- € bezahlen müssen. :c
Die Wohnung und die ganze Anlage von Olli ist aber top in Ordnung und sauber.
Nur die sehr vielen Katzen dort sind nicht so mein Fall.
Die klauen einem sogar die Steaks vom Grillteller. :r

Da lob ich mir doch Norwegen oder die Färöer ... ist einfach kostengünstiger !


----------



## nostradamus (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Hi 
800 ist echt viel. Wie habt ihr es geschafft?
Gruß 
Mario


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Himmel das ist wirklich teuer und normal nicht üblich, ich bin sehr oft am Ebro allerdings nicht über ein Camp organisiert.  
Hier wurde die Frage gestellt wie man auf Schwarzbarsch angelt, da gibt es wirklich viele Möglichkeiten die zum Erfolg führen, absolut beliebt ist das jigen mit kleinen Shads oder Twistern ne lange leicht jig/ spinrute  und vom Ufer aus einfach die Fische suchen, gerne stehen sie in seichtem Wasser um die Jahreszeit. Auch vom Boot aus kann man sie prima mit nem Zocker beangeln wenn man weiß wo sie gerade stehen, aber auch Naturköder wie Tauwurm oder Sogar Maden gehen gut wenn man nur einfach Ansitz fischen möchte. 

Ich wünsche viel Spaß am schönen Ebro


----------



## Frieder (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi
> 800 ist echt viel. Wie habt ihr es geschafft?
> Gruß
> Mario



Die Unterkunft (1485,-) hatten wir ja schon vor Reiseantritt bezahlt.
War bisher mein teuerster Angelurlaub.
Und das alles nur für eine Woche.
Nach Norge fahre ich mind. 2 Wochen und zahle eher weniger.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Das führt hier natürlich zuweit aber würde mich wirklich mal interessieren was die Dir da alles berechnet haben?  Ich persönlich bin mindestens 2 mal im Jahr dort eher 3 mal, komme aber auch mit Wohnmobil und eigenem kleinen Boot, die Linzenca besorge ich mir selbst bzw bekomme Sie mittlerweile besorgt von einem Einheimischen Angler der mittlerweile zu meinem Freundeskreis zählt. 
Ich komme da immer total billig davon, für das leibliche Wohl sorgt der Grill und die Kühlbox , ich habe dann vor Ort nur paar Euro im Angelgeschäft für Köder und natürlich noch paar Kleinigkeiten die ich sonst noch kaufe ist ja klar. ...
Aber früher wie ich das Womo noch nicht hatte War ich auch mal in nem Camp das War allerdings zumindest damals nicht so super teuer, das Wohnmobil hatte ich mir eigentlich gerade für Norwegen zugelegt um sich selbst versorgen zu können, bzw Lebensmittel von Deutschland mitnehmen zu können, da mich gerade in Norwegen immer die Preise geschockt hatten. 
Ich mag gar nicht hier schreiben was mich teilweise 3 Wochen Lofoten gekostet hatte und da War die Miete der Lotsch  ( schreibt man das so ? ) echt noch das billigste. 
Ich kann mir irgendwie nur vorstellen das man dich über den Tisch gezogen hat? ? 
Wenn ich meinen Cousin wieder sehen dann frage ich ihn einmal was er gezahlt hat für alles denn der geht auch immer in ein Camp ,kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das er solche Preise hingelegt hat, das hätte er mir sicher berichtet. 

LG


----------



## Frieder (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Ich möchte hier noch erwähnen, daß wir zu zweit waren und deshalb die genannten Kosten durch die Teilnehmer aufgeteilt wurden.
Für mich ist ein weiteres mal Spanien zunächst einmal in weite Ferne gerückt.
Nachstes Jahr gehts wieder auf die Färöer.:vik:


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Gut aber durch 2 geteilt relatviert sich der Preis natürlich auch wieder ein wenig was ihn trotzdem zu keinem Schnäppchen macht. Färöer ist ganz bestimmt auch was richtig tolles, was mich garantiert auch noch reizen würde, wobei ich mir vorstellen kann dass das garantiert Preislich nochmal ne andere Kategorie sein dürfte?


----------



## Frieder (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Bei 4 Personen 950,- € für Wohnung, Boot und Fähre mit 2x2-Bettkabinen.


----------



## ElfeIris (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Hi!
Also wir sind seit Jahren bei Oli zu Gast und sind noch nie "über den Tisch gezogen worden". 
Wenn Du Leistungen extra buchst (bz Guiding oder größeres Boot, anderer Liegeplatz usw) wird das natürlich extra berechnet. Steht auch alles auf seiner homepage.
Ebenso Benzin.
Oli geht normal am Abreisetag jeden Posten mit einem durch und bespricht es mit dir.
Und die Preise stehen wie erwähnt alle auf seiner homepage. 
Für das Wetter kann natürlich niemand etwas aber man kann auch ohne Boot in der Nähe von Olis Camp ohne Probleme vom Ufer aus fischen.
Ja die Katzen sind sicher ein Problem. Aber wenn die Leute dort die Katzen immer füttern werden es halt leider auch immer mehr. 
Die Mautgebühren in Frankreich und Spanien sind ja auch klar. Es sind knapp über 200 Euro wenn man n bissele auch von der AB runter geht


----------



## Oli Mequinenza (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Hy frieder, oli hier,

Hatte jetzt von mehreren Kunden über diesen Post Bescheid bekommen, deswegen möchte ich vielleicht einfach kurz 2-3 Zeilen dazu schreiben..

Klar, als erstes freu ich mich das dir die Anlage sowie der Service gefallen hat, dafür erstmal danke, bezüglich der Katzen möchte ich dir sagen das es alle wilde sind und die ganze Sache in Spanien ein wenig anders gesehen wird als in anderen Ländern Europas..

Kannst du Katzen umbringen?! Ich nicht und ich möchte es auch nicht, sorry!
Nun aber zum wichtigsten Punkt und zwar der Abrechnung!
Alles was bei euch auf der Abrechnung steht, war genau so mit deinem Mitfahrer (auch schriftlich) abgeklärt, wenn du möchtest kann ich dir gerne den e-Mail Verkehr, sowie die Abrechnung via Mail zukommen lassen, ich habe nichts zu verbergen!
Ebenso  hab ich mit deinem  Mitfahrer besprochen das Mequinenza nicht mit Norwegen oder sonstigen nördlich Ländern zu vergleichen ist! Ich hoffe ich konnte dir einige Sachen erklären, hättest mich aber auch gerne direkt anhauen können als du mir gegenüber saßt am Grill!

Vielleicht sehen wir uns trotzdem mal wieder und dann hoffentlich mit besserem Wetter!

Lg aus Mequinenza, oli


----------



## Frieder (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Danke Oli, daß Du Dich zu Wort gemeldet hast.
Ich möchte an Dir, Deiner Anlage und Deinen Mitarbeitern keine negative Kritik äußern.
Nimm es einfach als Verbesserungsvorschlag.
Kartenzahlung wird heute fast überall auf der Welt akzeptiert. Du führst ein modernes Unternehmen, aber Kartenzahlung ist nicht möglich.
Fast alle Nebenkosten werden doch im Vorhinein bei Dir gebucht. Warum setzt Du diese Kosten nicht gleich auf die Rechnung, wo die Wohnung bezahlt wird.
Dann weiß man das schon vorab und macht nicht so ein dummes Gesicht, wie ich und mein Mitfahrer das getan haben.
Schließlich schleppt man ja auch nicht im Urlaub Unmengen von Bargeld mit sich rum.
Auch muß ich Dir gestehen, daß ich von dem Schriftverkehr zwischen Dir und meinem Mitfahrer nichts wußte.
Auch hatte er mir viele Tips und Tricks nicht unmittelbar verraten. Diese mußte ich mir über andere Gäste via Board erst einholen.
Und die Katzen, ich weiß, daß das in den südlichen Ländern ein Problem ist. Das muß man halt so akzeptieren ....

Ich hoffe aber trotzdem, daß wir Freunde bleiben werden .... 
denn irgendwann wirds mit den dicken Zandern und Barschen auch mal klappen.


----------



## hanzz (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Naja. Dann gilt die Kritik aber deinem Mitfahrer. Und das Kartenzahlung nicht möglich ist, wusste ich vor meinem Urlaub am Ebro. Zwar in einer anderen Lodge, aber ich wusste vorher bescheid. 
Hatte dementsprechend Bargeld mit.

Finde es ein bisschen schade, dass erst ein bisschen Kritik an Oli geübt wird und so nach und nach erst die Wahrheit ans Licht kommt. 
Wer fährt z.b. in den Urlaub, ohne vorher zu wissen, was an Kosten auf einen zukommen ?


----------



## Oli Mequinenza (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Hy Frieder, 

klaro! Wenn was ist, wie gesagt, melde dich einfach jederzeit bei mir!
Werde schauen was ich von den Verbesserungsvorschlägen umsetzen kann!

Merci!


Viele liebe Grüße aus Spanien, oli


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Naja regt euch doch nicht über die Katzen auf liebe Angelkameraden , sind doch süße Tiere und wo es viele Katzen gibt da gibt es wenig Mäuse und andere Schädlinge. Habe mir auch die Homepage jetzt angesehen und finde die Preise wirklich fair! Waller angeln am Ebro ist auch wirklich ne super tolle Sache, und ich War schon wirklich an den großen 4 Waller Hot Spots die es gibt auf der Welt aber Ebro finde ich immer wieder richtig toll!  
Frieder wenn du es mit Norwegen vergleichen willst musst du aber ganz ehrlich sein es ist etwas Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen und was die Allgemeinen Kosten angeht darfst du zB. nicht vergessen das du zwar die Autobahn Maut hast, dafür aber auch keine Fähre, das Benzin in Spanien ist um einiges preiswerter als in Norwegen und man kann sich auch mal zu normalen Preisen in ein Restaurant setzen ohne später Herzinfarkt zu bekommen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Frieder (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*



Oli Mequinenza schrieb:


> Hy Frieder,
> 
> klaro! Wenn was ist, wie gesagt, melde dich einfach jederzeit bei mir!  #6*geht in Ordung Oli*
> Werde schauen was ich von den Verbesserungsvorschlägen umsetzen kann! *Würde mich sehr freuen .. *
> ...







Waller Michel schrieb:


> Naja regt euch doch nicht über die Katzen  auf liebe Angelkameraden , sind doch süße Tiere und wo es viele Katzen  gibt da gibt es wenig Mäuse und andere Schädlinge. *Naja, süße Tiere.... will ich mal dahingestellt lassen. Man muß aufpassen, das man nicht einige von Ihnen in die Wohnung einsperrt, weil man nicht bemerkt hat, daß sich dort **welche eingeschlichen haben. In der Nachbarwohnung ist das nämlich passiert.
> Die kommen vom Einkaufen zurück, schließen ihre Wohnung auf, da kommen ihnen plötzlich 3 Katzen entgegen.
> Und uns haben sie neben dem Grill ein etwa 450 g Steak geklaut... das fanden wir aber gar nicht lustig
> 
> ...




Weißt Du Michael, ich sehe die Kosten immer als Ganzes an.
Klar muß ich mir, wenn ich nach Norge fahre Lebensmittel und Getränke mitnehmen, weil es die entweder dort nicht gibt, oder daß man sie dort nicht bezahlen kann.

Aber was solls, ich möchte hier darüber nicht weiter diskutieren.
Die Reise 2017 liegt hinter mir und ich plane nun die Reise für 2018. Wahrscheinlich wieder auf die Färöer.


----------



## Waller Michel (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

Ja wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß, Faröer das reizt mich auf jeden Fall auch mächtig, wobei ich dann natürlich nicht mit dem Wohnmobil anreisen könnte, trotz ist ganz bestimmt ne Hausnummer dort zu fischen, wünsche dir jedenfalls super viel Spaß dort, und dicke Dorsche, schreib mal bisschen was wenn du dort warst, bin mir sicher das es super interessant ist. 

LG Michael


----------



## Jose (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro*

möchte ich jetzt als Mod mal anmerken: macht euren norwegen-austausch doch als PN oder macht nen neuen trööt auf.
thema hier ist *Spanien, Mequinenza am Ebro
*
On Topic bleiben...

Frieder hat ein spezielles thema eröffnet

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328539


----------

